# chargeing systems



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

anyone have an idea on how to use an electronic volt regulator on a tecumshe alternator not sure if a ford regulator is better any thoughts


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sniknuoy49
I found a tecumseh voltage regulator on eBay for around $14 so far here's the link...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4335093417&rd=1


----------

